# Headlight bulb questions/White h13



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello my fellow cruzers i am back with yet another question lol. So i want to replace my stock headlights from that orangey/yellowish color to a nice bright white as i ordered my side markers with white LEDs the headlights need to match. But there are so many different options i was hoping someone could help shed some light on the differences or whats best for me. I dont want them to look blueish i know some of them have a blue hue. I want crisp Bright WHITE

I see all these different h13 "white" bulbs 5000k, 6000k, halogen, LED, which do i get? 

These are a few i was looking at on ebay.

Im thinking these 6000k LEDs are good but i dont know.

White H13 9008 6000K Projector 7 5W CREE COB LED DRL Hi Lo Beam Headlight Lamp | eBay

or halogen xenon 5000k

H13 9008 100 90W White Xenon Halogen Pair Head Lamp 2pc Bulb HT1 High Low Beam | eBay


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't speak for the rest but from my experience anytime you go from a standard light bulb to something that gives you a better brighter light like your second choice, the light bulbs don't last long because they burn hotter.

Your first choice is interesting.I have not seen those. Give it a shot they don't cost much


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone else want to chime in?

From what ive read 5000 k is pure white and 6000 has a hint of blue..i dont think i want a hint of blue. Im sure both will look nice but I want them to match the leds in the licence plate and bumper side markers..??? i wonder what they are rated at? they just say white LEDs when u buy them. Ill probly try the LEDs unless anyone else has some info for me.

found these one they say "super white" but 6000k-6500k so i dont get it wouldnt that be more blue?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-White...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a97eed004&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i just checked the LED bulbs Kit on ebay that i bought for the interoir and license and they are 6000k so will probly get the white LED and try them out. I wrote the guy about the super white to see what the difference was. Ill post it if he replys.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Led headlight bulb may look bright but they need a lot of them like the audis and acuras have. I would recommend 5k hid's from the retrofit source.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I wouldn't use those LED's in the headlight housings if I were you. Unless it's retrofitted, you're gonna lose a lot of visibility. I tried using LED's but I was tired of not being able to see at night so I returned them. Lesson learned for me lol.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I just changed mine to silver star ZXE's bright white 9000 temp I think. Yeah you only get like 100 hrs of use or so.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

100 hours lmbo what a joke. The LED says 55,000 haha..Isnt 9000 more of a blue than white? But mhawaii said they dont work very bright. I may stay away from them. I barely ever drive a night anyway tho lol im gettin old

So i thoguht xenon and halogen are 2 diff things? but alot of the listings on ebay say for instance xenon halogen bulb? so what does that mean? Cause youtube shows alot of side by sides and the xenon are much whiter and brighter...so confusing..Which do i get? i want a nice white light


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Noow im leaning toward these? lol 5900k xeonon H13 9008 White Xenon HID Headlight Bulbs Low High Beam | eBay cant make up my mind i just hope their not too blue i want them to match my LED license andside makers...but those are 6000k. but i read some revies for these on amazon and someone said they are slightly bluer than the license plate and interior lights he bouhgt on ebay. but then 5000k might not be white enough. SMH


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

I had both 5000k in my cavalier and 6000k in my cobalt, if u want just plain white go with 5000 if u want "Ice" white which is a little small blue really hard to notice but still there then go with 6000


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Well since my interioir LEDs and license and bumper side marker LEDs are 6000. Im gonna go that route. I didnt realize they had a hint of blue to them until i started reading all this and just went outside and looked. The def have a very small hint of blue so i will go will the 5900k or the 6000k LED but Hawaii said there not bright enough.But on yourtube they have 2 reviews of LED vs halogen and both say LED is brighter. So i dont know Hawaii??? Which LEDs did you buy how mnay watts? Still researching. Anyone else have any input on LED headlights?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

You should listen to Hawaii about the LEDs. Here's his thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/67538-new-1-800lm-led-cree-headlights-installed.html



Mrhawaiibound said:


> Just letting you know that they are no where near bright enough to light up the road. So If you drive a lot at night(like I do) it will be kinda hard. I returned the set I bought cause they just weren't doing it for me. They look good don't get me wrong but *I think the stock DRL is brighter with the halogen light bulb.*


eBay blue halgogen bulbs cheat by just tinting the glass with a blue film for the 'tuner look', which actually lowers output. And for what it's worth, if 'pure white' is what you're after, that's around 4500*K. 5000*K is white tinged with blue. 6000*K is ricer blue. No OEM HID systems are above 4500K (except during the 30 second warmup)

Upgrading the wiring harness for halogens will take more work (and money) but give you whiter bulbs with actual lighting gains.
How-To: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...ow-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html
Before/After: www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/5767-how-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness-post93746.html#post93746

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The temp on mine are 9008, so a bright white.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> The temp on mine are 9008, so a bright white.


9008 is the bulb size not the kelvin temperature. It'd be a 6000k, 8000k ect.
I would go with something like this 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00480KPLW?pc_redir=1412258016&robot_redir=1 and a harness upgrade or a retro.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

jandree22 said:


> You should listen to Hawaii about the LEDs. Here's his thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/67538-new-1-800lm-led-cree-headlights-installed.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all the bulbs im looking at they are just plug and play no need to change wiring.. 

And as for the LEDs im scard to get them after Mr Hawaii but i was looking his only have 2 LEDs the ones i was looking at have 5 and jus tplug and play no wire work.

So your saying i should go 5000k?

6000k is a ricer blue? what does that mean lol? i have 6000k LED all through the car inside and what not and i never really noticed they were blue/ They look white with a very little hint of blue. I just thouhgt they were a classy looking bright white. I didnt notice until i started doing all this research. Im just thinking since thats the color of my front side bumper markers i should make them match somewhat. Probably gonna go with the 5900k unless someone changes my mind.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

5900k not that great of a video but i think you get the idea. Seem like nice color white to me. Should match the LEDs pretty close.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPoQkSAvHTM


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

In HIDs, 4500k is white and 6000k are blue, but these are LEDs and if the pics are too be believed they're not as blue. I call it ricer/tuner blue because no factory bulbs look like that and it's a style not for me, but it's not my car. Just go for it. You have plenty of info here to make an informed decision.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

cruzinred92 said:


> 9008 is the bulb size not the kelvin temperature. It'd be a 6000k, 8000k ect.
> I would go with something like this
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00480KPLW?pc_redir=1412258016&robot_redir=1 and a harness upgrade or a retro.


Well then, I feel retarded!! Lmao !!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i ordered the 5900k.. i hope their not too blue! Only 15$ the 5000k i found a pair for 8$ so if i dont like the 5900k ill get those which im sure i will like..anything is better than stock orangey yellow bulbs.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Got my bulbs. 5900k ebay. They dont seem very bright. I dont think their too blue tho. Plus my cars blue. So i can get away with a little blue hint. They look pretty white. Still feeling it out i only looked at the for a second havent drove with them at night yet. You can see in the pic the 6000k interiour LEDs are definately bluer...Almost makes me wanna get 5000k for the interioir. SMH im getting too picky. Tell me what you guys think..? 







View attachment 115650
Daytime cant even tell the 5900k white one is on!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Got my bulbs. 5900k ebay. They dont seem very bright. I dont think their too blue tho. Plus my cars blue. So i can get away with a little blue hint. They look pretty white. Still feeling it out i only looked at the for a second havent drove with them at night yet. You can see in the pic the 6000k interiour LEDs are definately bluer...Almost makes me wanna get 5000k for the interioir. SMH im getting too picky. Tell me what you guys think..? 

 Daytime cant even tell the 5900k white one is on!


Night time.






View attachment 115666


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

biancacruze said:


> I had both 5000k in my cavalier and 6000k in my cobalt, if u want just plain white go with 5000 if u want "Ice" white which is a little small blue really hard to notice but still there then go with 6000


Bianca which did you decide you like better? i may order the 5k just too see..


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So i just wanted to say i really like the 5900k. They are a little whiter then the 6000k k LED in side markers and interior. But i think match close enough it flows together nicely. At first one bulb was brighter than the other and basically felt like i was driving with one headlight. I got a replacement for the bad bulb and much better. But honestly they dont seem that bright i still thin the stocks were a little brighter. But im happy with them. They look nice. And i dont drive much at night anyhow.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

04 Cavalier used stock H13's way too dim, so switched to Sylvania Xtravision H13's and definitely 30% brighter like the package says. Ran around 12 bucks for package of two at my Fleet Farm store. Had to replace them after about 8 years of use. Did the same thing with my Cruze the day after. We purchase this thing at night for the first drive home.

But what the Cruze really needs is the extra light provided by fogs, so installed those.

Both Phillips and Sylvania claim 100% brightness with their so-called top of the line bulbs, run around 45 bucks for a package of two. Could be blind, but I can't tell the difference. But with extremely short life, what good are they if one burns out, or even worse, if both burn out.

Carry an extra set of xtravisions in the car, real easy to change in the Cruze, use a Keenlex so I am not touching the surface. All these bulbs are 65 watt, feel their claims are a bit exaggerated.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

You put stock fogs in? How much?$ 

Would like those for the extra light and just finishes off the front of the car nicely but i remember putting fogs on my 07 civic ex was like 500$ after installed. Wasnt really worth it to me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> You put stock fogs in? How much?$
> 
> Would like those for the extra light and just finishes off the front of the car nicely but i remember putting fogs on my 07 civic ex was like 500$ after installed. Wasnt really worth it to me.


When was your 2013 built? Was it before or after March 25, 2013?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Paid 130 bucks for mine for an OE unit including shipping off of ebay, Got the 2012 that already was programmed for fogs. Just another way GM is screwing the public.

If we would just leave their vehicles in the showroom for pulling crap like this, they eventually may get the message. Well maybe. And why not a simple access plate for that POS made in China fuel pump. Cost you and arm and leg to pay a dealer to replaced these.

Both GM dealers use to give could service, but both told me they were forced by GM to spend thousands of dollars to remodel to their latest standards. So now I can walk into a real fancy building and get loaded with BS. Least I found a small town dealer in an old building that gives good service, but sure, GM will put him out of business. Did that in another small town, knew that dealer for years. Says he is far better off dealing with used vehicles than dealing with GM.


----------



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

so what size bulb does our cars use? and what size fog light bulb?

based on reading all this 5000k seems best


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> When was your 2013 built? Was it before or after March 25, 2013?


Merc i am not sure would have to check...why??


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

NickD said:


> Paid 130 bucks for mine for an OE unit including shipping off of ebay, Got the 2012 that already was programmed for fogs. Just another way GM is screwing the public.
> 
> If we would just leave their vehicles in the showroom for pulling crap like this, they eventually may get the message. Well maybe. And why not a simple access plate for that POS made in China fuel pump. Cost you and arm and leg to pay a dealer to replaced these.
> 
> Both GM dealers use to give could service, but both told me they were forced by GM to spend thousands of dollars to remodel to their latest standards. So now I can walk into a real fancy building and get loaded with BS. Least I found a small town dealer in an old building that gives good service, but sure, GM will put him out of business. Did that in another small town, knew that dealer for years. Says he is far better off dealing with used vehicles than dealing with GM.


Musta been a pain in the butt to install i bet??? You installed yourself??

2012 programmed for fogs? lost me there...


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

CruzLTZ said:


> so what size bulb does our cars use? and what size fog light bulb?
> 
> based on reading all this 5000k seems best


Ive never had 5000k but suppose pure white. But when im driving on the hwy or something and you see all the headlights on the other side of road. I always see the blueish white look the best to me. So im assuming thats what mine look like. lol


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

CruzLTZ said:


> so what size bulb does our cars use? and what size fog light bulb?
> 
> based on reading all this 5000k seems best


H13 or 9008 for headlights and h8 for fogs


----------



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is h13 or 9008... is one better or worse? or is that just the size...

also.... if whites are 5000k...and blue is 6000k.... what colors are 7000/8000/9000k?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appli...lbulbs.aspx?year=2012&qual=&model=609&make=18 should help ya. It's the same bulb tho. Some list as h13 others 9008. 

The higher the number the more blue till just purple.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

6000k is still white. Just has a very little hint of blue. The ones i see on the road that look blue be 8k or 10k i dont know. I need to see mine from a far. Up close they pretty much look white.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to hold my left hand up to block these things, so I can see my half of the road.


----------



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

thanx! that clears it up ...thanx for the visual


----------

